
Get Your Shit Together - ingve
https://medium.com/@pat_wilson/get-your-shit-together-6ccbfd6bb755
======
ohiovr
Why is the avg starting pay for a c++ developer not even on par with java when
c++ is a much bigger pain in the ass than java will ever be? I’m not saying
java is all great mind you but for the insane complexity of c++ I expect more
money dealing with it.

